# Visit to Burstner, Germany - Any advice?



## jch07

Hi we're thinking of going to the Burstner dealer in Germany for a number of reasons: to have a look around as we understand you can stay over; to have some warranty work done; and generally to spend some time visiting Germany as we have never visited there.

The plan would be to go via Calais....but that's where the plan stops at present as we've never visited Germany. Clearly we need to get hold of the Stellplaz book but does anyone have any experience of visiting Burstner on a trip to Germany?

Any advice gratefully received.

Regards, JCH


----------



## Burneyinn

*Burstner factory*

You will need to book well in advance to get work done at the factory. There are places to park outside the showroom which I understand are all pre-booked too.
They do not sell any motorhomes direct from the factory so only have a few on display there. The parts dept is excellent though.

When we went on the facory tour we had one overnight stop at an aire on the way from Calais.

There is no Factory visit this year with the Burstner owners club due to the economic climate.


----------



## jch07

Thanks Burneyinn,

Noticed already that Burstner Owners club isn't featuring the factory visit - we haven't joined but would consider it.

We have the same (but white) van as yours so definitely not looking to change.

Thanks for the advice about advance - looking for late May so better make some enquiries PDQ. 

Sounds like you stayed in France en route rather than move around Germany.

On another note spent the weekend in Cley/Old Hunstanton this weekend having previously lived in P/Boro for 17 years. Forgotten how beautiful Norfolk is! 

Regards, JCH


----------



## Delfin680

Hi, We visited the Burstner Repair Centre (not Factory) this last year 2008, this was following a problem with a Sky Roof Light Blowout. We stayed at a Municipal Site in France "Le Vallon de Lehn", Obernai, A superb municipal site and well worth visiting again, just about 35 Kilometers from Kel in the French Alsace Region (highly recommended) It was about an hours drive to the Repair Centre but takes you through the city of Strassbourg, an easy drive with Satnav. We were well received by the Burstner Staff at the service centre who plied us with a meal and drinks through out the day in the Bistro above the show room. The work was completed in the day and they did offer us the option of staying overnight in the area immediatly in front of the showroom, this is kitted out with elec hook up, showers, toilets etc. but we opted to return to the site at Obernai. 
I have read other comments about Burstner being most unhelpful, but I can only speak as I find and we were very impressed with the level of service we received, and at very short notice. 
We enjoyed our day in Kel and would be happy to go there again. Hope you find this of some interest to you.


----------



## Pusser

I will be interested in how you get on. I have been waiting 2 years for a final part. The other part arrived in just over a year. Last thing they mentioned was it would be here in 4 weeks which was over a week ago but I keep on hoping. 

In two weeks it is Pork's 2nd birthday, and 2 years exactly from when we bought him at Elite and when they told us it was missing a headrest but we would have it in four weeks.

Another time it was due to be delivered in Chelston 18 months after that but when I popped into collect it the lorry have gone missing. I never found out to this day if the lorry was ever found.

I have kept all the promise emails over these 2 years and when Porky's birthday arrives I will decide what is plan B. I think a website with all the emails will be a start with links from every website I can put links to.

But then again I may get bored and accept that Burstner and their agents cannot be trusted and it is in probably my fault for even considering them. Once bitten........


----------



## Pusser

Today, just two weeks before Porkys second birthday, my head rest arrived direct from Burstner in Germany. I think if I had contacted Ian Knowles (sounds englishy) maybe he would have sorted me out months ago.

I am a happy bunny now and have for the first time a perfect motorhome. I am also going to email Ian and thank him very much as he did what he said he would do.

I also got a spare set of covers for the seat just in case.

So as from today, there will be no more caustic comments from me as my motorhome is now perfect. Yes perfect. P E R F E C T. So perfect it is pointless me even thinking of getting another one. It is perfect in every way.

Porky is Perfect.


----------

